# Trek Gary Fisher Marlin 29er as first bike?



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok I have had a GT and a Bianchi mountain bike through the years. I never really used them for trails but more for commuting.

I am in the market to buy a mountain bike to actually use on beginner to intermediate trails. $600 is the absolute max price I am willing to pay.

Would the Trek GF Marlin 29er be a good choice?

My other choices are 26ers such as Trek 3900 or 4300, GF Advance Disc, Specialed Hardrock Disc, or Felt Q520.

I am just wondering that since the Trek GF 29er Marlin is relatively low for a 29er, are they using very cheap parts all around.

Oh by the way I am 5'9" and weigh about 185lb.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

At that Price Point looks like a good bike, I own a a marlin (26) and a 29er didnt know the made it in a 29 but just chekced out website and looks ok. You can always upgrade some ofth e compoents as needed.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

HEMIjer said:


> At that Price Point looks like a good bike, I own a a marlin (26) and a 29er didnt know the made it in a 29 but just chekced out website and looks ok. You can always upgrade some ofth e compoents as needed.


Do you think that the parts/components are equivalent to the 26" Marlin in terms of quality?


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

joepa150 said:


> Do you think that the parts/components are equivalent to the 26" Marlin in terms of quality?


No. The new 29" Trek Marlin is a downgrade compared to 26" from previous years.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

s0ckeyeus said:


> No. The new 29" Trek Marlin is a downgrade compared to 26" from previous years.


 Thats what I was thinking. I wonder what it would be mostcomparable to, the GF Tarpon, the GF Advance, or the GF Wahoo.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

joepa150 said:


> Do you think that the parts/components are equivalent to the 26" Marlin in terms of quality?


you shouldn't be comparing the new Marlin 29er to the old 26" Marlin. They share a name but are different bikes in different price ranges. The old 26" Marlin was $170 more expensive.

The new Marlin 29er is on-par with new 26" bikes in the same price range. It is actually closest in spec (nearly identical actually) to the slightly more expensive GF Wahoo.


----------



## common_man (Jun 19, 2010)

remember that the marlin has a proprietary fork. you can't upgrade it with an after market fork else you'll mess with geometry and that's bad.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

common_man said:


> remember that the marlin has a proprietary fork. you can't upgrade it with an after market fork else you'll mess with geometry and that's bad.


Is that the case with most GF G2 bikes?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

joepa150 said:


> Is that the case with most GF G2 bikes?


I wouldnt worry about it. When you upgrade, measure axle to crown distance and if you land within a cm or two with a new fork you should be fine. The fork is active anyway so it changes in length all the time.


----------

